# Processing leaf litter I've collected, is there a preferred way?



## neddy191 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got tons of trees on my property (live oak, red/white oak, maple etc) so I'm planning on collecting leaf litter from outside to put in my vivarium. Is there a preferred way to process it so I don't introduce anything bad into my viv?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I just put mine in the oven until they are totally dry. Some people boil them but I've found that they brake down much quicker when using that method.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been putting my wild collected leaf litter in a trash bag and leaving it in the sun for a week or 2. Then I remove the leaves and give them a quick rinse just to get any ants or spiders that may have survived out and have had no issues this way. Baking, boiling etc will make the tissue break down and they will deteriorate much quicker in your viv.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/50155-sterilize-leaf-litter.html

I put mine in a bowl with some water then they get nuked for a few minutes


----------



## neddy191 (Sep 29, 2009)

S2G said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/50155-sterilize-leaf-litter.html
> 
> I put mine in a bowl with some water then they get nuked for a few minutes


I've microwaved the leaf litter I've used to start my isopod cultures. The underlayer of leaf litter I'm not as worried about. Its the top layer the frogs may use for cover that I want to make sure is safe but not seriously degraded from my processing. 

There is a dwarf magnolia at my church that I've been collecting dropped leaves from for my thumbnail tanks and I didn't want to turn those leave into mush by nuking them.


----------



## Parotet (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all

I've use litter recently without doing any treatment. No frogs in this viv, just plants. Is this a problem? I've seen some bugs (mites, flies, micro spiders...) but apparently they do not affect my plants which would be my concern 

Jordi


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

neddy191 said:


> I've microwaved the leaf litter I've used to start my isopod cultures. The underlayer of leaf litter I'm not as worried about. Its the top layer the frogs may use for cover that I want to make sure is safe but not seriously degraded from my processing.
> 
> There is a dwarf magnolia at my church that I've been collecting dropped leaves from for my thumbnail tanks and I didn't want to turn those leave into mush by nuking them.


I have nuked maple, live oak, white oak, and southern magnolia with several different kinds frogs sitting on them right now. My phone isn't cooperating with dendro, but here's a thread I posted a few pics in.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/327825-leaf-litter.html


----------



## zsiders (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for asking this question! Been wondering myself. Tons of live oak and magnolias around my house. I've seen magnolia pods for sale online, anyone use them in there tank? Or are they just decoration?


----------

